# Drooling!?!?



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Since i have started pipe smoking i have noticed a big difference in my drooling habits. When smoking a cigar my mouth tends to get very dry and i always need a drink by my side so i can get maximum enjoyment. However with a pipe as soon as i start smoking it im drooling everywhere, its really annoying because the mouthpeice get soaked and i have to make a conscious effort not to drool down the stem. this does mean though that i dont need a drink, or even want one sometimes, i also drool a lot more after i have finished, its been about 2 hours now since i finished my pipe and im still nice and moist (no sexual reference intended).

anyone else have this experience?


----------



## Hookem187 (Feb 22, 2006)

i have this problem too with the pipe and it drives me crazy. but i don't get dry mouth with a cigar, it makes me spit all the time. weird.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

So yer asking if we spit er swaller.... 

I find it depends on what I'm smoking. Certain cigars I need something to drink, others I find myself constantly spitting. I dunno why...


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I salivate excessively when I'm smoking a pipe. I've found that if I keep a glass of sweet tea or water nearby and sip on that, it keeps my mouth cool, and I don't notice the slobber so much. I prefer not to spit when I'm smoking a pipe, so it helps me get down any drool I happen to generate.


----------



## Irish Bob (Jun 21, 2006)

Have we been reduced to this...a discussion about drooling and bodily secretions? What the hell...why not? Not a problem for me. My mouth kinda goes dry for both cigar and pipe. Like to have a drink handy to keep everything moist...so to speak! :dr


----------



## watson (Jun 6, 2006)

caskwith, have you also started forgetting where you left things and mumbling to yourself at supermarket checkouts. and oh that dam modern so called music.!! it might not be the pipe thats making you drool


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Ya need to stop watching Baywatch while you're smoking.

I generally get "drooly" when I leave the pipe in my mouth for too long. If I keep it in my hands it's not a problem.


----------



## Hellraiser (Mar 17, 2006)

The bowl of Odyssey I smoked last night had me drooling for a while, it was very tasty.


----------

